# Views On Set Cpu/juice Defender, Etc.



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

What are your views on battery saving apps? Wondering who uses juice defender or set cpu for screen off profiles and if you're seeing any noticeable gains in battery life or not, or if it's draining the battery even faster?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Bionic has a bunch of built in features for this purpose. For me, I tried jd and didn't like the lag between sleep and wake in bringing data back up. Haven't tried setcpu so can't speak to that.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------



## heavyMGS (Jul 21, 2011)

Green Power is another one. I like it way more then Juice Defender. It seems to work pretty well. There is improved battery life for sure. I run it off and on. The data toggle back is pretty quick.

I've also been messing around with a Tasker profile that does the same type of data disable.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Just switch it to 3g and your good


----------

